# Buttons - Guinea Pig



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Buttons
Breed: Guinea Pig
Sex: Male
Age: 1 Year
Neutered: No

 

History & Recommendations:

Buttons is a friendly guinea pig who is used to children and used to being handled. He may run away when approached but will relax when being held. As he is long-haired he will need to go to an owner who would be prepared to goom him regularly to keep his coat in good condition. Buttons is a friendly guinea pig who would make a rewarding pet for someone who can give him the time and attention he deserves.

Please speak to a member of staff at HULA for more information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

He is bloody beautiful!!!!


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

So cute I know and such a lovely colour :001_cool:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He is gorgeous! But I cant have another male 
Have you got many female guineas in? I have had my male neutered today so will be looking for a couple of girls to keep him company, would rather rescue rather than pet shop, but the 2 local rescues dont have any guinea pigs AT ALL!

*Heidi*


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

if only he was a girl!!!or nuretered


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> He is gorgeous! But I cant have another male
> Have you got many female guineas in? I have had my male neutered today so will be looking for a couple of girls to keep him company, would rather rescue rather than pet shop, but the 2 local rescues dont have any guinea pigs AT ALL!
> 
> *Heidi*


Hey Heidi,

At the moment we only have Buttons in but if you keep checking back you never know we might get some more guineas in


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> if only he was a girl!!!or nuretered


If you would like HULA's contact number then let me know as I am not sure but they may nueter him before he goes to a new home.


----------

